# g++ Tutorial



## Grisu (6. Dezember 2002)

HAllo, ich hab mir ausser Bücherei mal nen C++ Buch ausgeliehen. So das Problem dabei ist da ist ein WIN compiler bei(Symantec oder so), und das compilieren wird nur damit beschrieben. Da ich aber lieber unter Linux Progammieren möchte bräucht ich mal ein tutorial für den g++-compiler, der bei Linux mitgeliefert wird. also danke schonmal für Antworten
MFG Grisu


----------



## Dario Linsky (7. Dezember 2002)

Du solltest mal das  ver. 
Im Internet gibt's tonnenweise Infos zu g++ und bei Linux sollte auch eine Hilfe zu dem Programm enthalten sein.


----------



## Grisu (7. Dezember 2002)

Hi, hab was gefunden, aber die manpage von g++ ist recht mager in hinsicht funktionserklärung und so. manchmal sind auch die manpages nicht so ausführlich


----------



## Dario Linsky (7. Dezember 2002)

Was willst Du denn da grossartig wissen? Das ist halt einfach ein Compiler, der über die Shell aufgerufen wird. Da kann man nur ein paar Argumente übergeben, und die sollten in den Manpages schon beschrieben sein.
Zumindest bin ich noch nie in die Situation gekommen, dass ich eine Anleitung dafür gebraucht hätte.


----------



## Transmitter (10. Januar 2003)

und soviel brauchst du am anfang doch auch nicht:

g++ -o DateiNameDerKompiliertenDatei DeineSourceDatei.cpp

wenn du in übersetzungseinheiten arbeiten willst:

g++ -c DeineUEEDatei.cc

und binden deiner *.o files:

g++ 1."o"-datei 2."o"-datei 3."o"-datei

usw. .. das ist doch erst mal das wichtigste!?

ansonsten: google: gnu usage


----------

